

AngularJS Performance Tuning for Long Lists - lobo_tuerto
http://tech.small-improvements.com/2013/09/10/angularjs-performance-with-large-lists/

======
zivc
If you can afford the 500kb overhead, I'd just use React to render any 'slow'
angular component such as tables and lists. More info,
[https://youtu.be/XQM0K6YG18s?t=403](https://youtu.be/XQM0K6YG18s?t=403)

